# Photobucket?



## BandCollector (Dec 3, 2010)

I haven't been on much since the sight got the new look...Looks great by the way.  My question is:  Is it still necessary to still go through Photobucket to post pictures or is there a better way now that the sight has been revamped?

Thanks,  John (BandCollector)


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 3, 2010)

Welcome back John. Its easy to upload right from your computer without using Photobucket check out these links

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/how-to-upload-images-to-the-new-smf-format  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/image-and-video-tutorial


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 3, 2010)

Welcome back there John. it noice to have some of the old folks back in here for a change.


----------

